# MOHS and closure



## andersont (Jun 17, 2014)

I am new to derm billing. Is a simple closure included in MOHS? Thanks


----------



## ddewees (Jun 17, 2014)

*MOH's closure*

Normally the defect resulting from the procedure requires more than a simple closure. But to answer your question a simple closure is included in the procedure. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## andersont (Jun 18, 2014)

That's what I thought. Is there a website where it covers what is included in MOHS?

Thanks


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 20, 2014)

I am not aware of any website per se, but your Medicare Contractor probably has an LCD.  (Here in Florida there is both a current LCD and a proposed LCD!)

Also, the CPT book has some good information, both within the code description and at the heading of the section.  

And I just saw something REALLY INTERESTING there.  I also assumed that simple repair is included in Mohs (since it's included in excisions), but according to the CPT book, IT IS NOT INCLUDED.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jun 20, 2014)

CatchTheWind,

Where did you find a draft version?  Thank you!


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 25, 2014)

It is draft #DL28932 on this page: http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...aspx?name=195*1&bc=AQAAAgAAAAAA&#ResultAnchor


----------



## andersont (Jul 22, 2014)

CPT states "if repair is performed, use separate repair". Doesn't indicate simple or complex.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jul 24, 2014)

That's because it doesn't matter what kind of closure it is; no matter what type it is, it is separately billable.


----------

